
Ask HN: What obscure items have you noticed shortages caused by this pandemic? - sigmaprimus
We all know about the TP and N95 mask shortages, but I have started to notice things like hair dye and dog trimming kits being sold out.<p>Probably the strangest one I found was &quot;National Geographic Rock Tumbling Kits&quot; which I guess got bought up for home schooling projects?<p>Anyways just curious what other unexpected items have become diffict to buy?
======
uptown
Dog trimming kits makes sense. People are using them on both their pets and
themselves. Standalone freezers went almost immediately when this began. This
also makes sense as people decided to buy freezable foods in bulk and needed
increased storage capacity.

Yeast has been almost impossible to find. Lots more people are making their
own bread.

~~~
ksaj
We bought a deep freezer for ourselves at Christmas. We never had one in our
past 20+ years, so for us it feels like quite a prescient purchase. We
definitely are not having buyer's remorse.

------
op03
Lot of car batteries are going to be dead.

------
devchix
Free weights and kettle bells. Not even on the used market.

Twill tape and elastic. This is a herringbone weave strip of fabric, you use
it to tie pajama pants, cloth bags, things like that. People are using it for
ties for homemade face covering.

------
kediz
Nitendo Switch is sold out across the world partially thanks to animal
crossing.

